# Lizards > General Lizards >  tattoo question

## reptile_lover07

I've been thinking about what to get for my next tattoo. I'm thinking about a lizard on my upper arm/shoulder. I haven't deciced what kind of lizard yet. Does anyone have pictures of lizard tattoos so I can get an idea of what kind I want to get? Thanks

----------


## DutchHerp

Thorny Devil!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## reptile_lover07

I'm leaning toward iguana

----------


## fancyskins

did you want to get just any lizard tat? Why not one that you've had. That would be nice.

----------


## PythonWallace

Instead of looking at lizard tattoos, I would look at pictures of actual lizards. Once you find the perfect species and reference picture, start looking for the best tattoo artist you can find to put it on you. Try to set the bar for a killer lizard tattoo, while also respecting the custom work someone has already done by not getting the same, or similar, work done. And be sure to post some pictures here once you get it!

----------

